# Trasferimenti Ufficiali Calciomercato 2014/2015



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2014)

Tutti i colpi di mercato (i più importanti) e i trasferimenti ufficiali della squadre di Serie A e straniere (Liga, Premier, Ligue 1, Bundesliga) del calciomercato estivo
2014/2015

*ITALIA*
Milan
Agazzi
Alex
Menez
Rami 4,25M
Diego Lopez
Armero
Fernando Torres
Van Ginkel
Bonaventura 7M

Inter
Vidic
M'Vila
Medel 8M
Dodò

Juventus
Coman
Morata 20M
Evra 
Pereyra
Romulo
Sturaro 5M

Roma
Astori 10 milioni
Iturbe 22 milioni
Ucan 4,75 milioni
Ashley Cole 0 milioni
Emanuelson
Keita 0 milioni
Manolas 13M
Yanga Mbiwa

Lazio
De Vrij 8,5 milioni
Paletta
Basta
Djordjevic
Parolo 5M

Napoli
Michu
Koulibaly 7M
De Guzman 6M
David Lopez 5M
Andujar 2M

Fiorentina

Badelj 5M
Basanta 2,6M
Brillante
Kurtic
Marin
Richards

*INGHILTERRA*

Chelsea
Fabregas 33 milioni
Filipe Luis 25 milioni
Diego Costa 35 milioni
Remy 13M
Drogba

Manchester United
Shaw 40 milioni
Herrera 28 milioni (sterline)
Di Maria 74 milioni 
Rojo 20 milioni
Blind 17 milioni
Falcao 12 milioni

Manchester City
Sagna 9 milioni
Fernando 15 milioni
Caballero 8 milioni
Mangala 40 milioni
Zuculini 2,5 milioni

Arsenal
Sanchez 40 milioni
Chambers 20 milioni
Welbeck 20 milioni
Debuchy 15 milioni
Ospina 4 milioni

Liverpool
Markovic 12,5
Lambert 7 milioni
Emre Can 12 milioni
Lallana 31 milioni
Lovren 25 milioni
Markovic 25 milioni
Balotelli 20 milioni
Moreno 18 milioni
Origi 12 milioni
Emre Can 12 milioni
Lambert 5 milioni

Southampton
Pellè 10 milioni
Manè 15 milioni
Long 14 milioni
Tadic 14 milioni
Forster 12 milioni
Gardos 7 milioni
Taider 
Alderweireld
Bertrand

West Ham
Zarate
Valencia 15 milioni
Kouyatè 7,5 milioni
Sakho 5 milioni
Cresswell 5 milioni
Alex Song
Amalfitano 

*FRANCIA*
Psg
David Luiz 60 milioni
Aurier

Monaco
Abdennour 13 milioni
Bakayoko 8 milioni
Nardi 3 milioni
Stekelenburg
Bernardo Silva
Wallace

*SPAGNA*
Real Madrid
Toni Kroos 25 milioni
James Rodriguez 80 milioni
Navas 10 milioni
Hernandez

Barcellona
Suarez 81 milioni
Rakitic 15 milioni
Claudio Bravo 12 milioni
Ter Stegen 12 milioni
Mathieu 20 milioni
Vermalen 10 milioni
Douglas 4 milioni

Atletico Madrid
Mandzukic 20 milioni
Oblak 16 milioni
Correa
Siqueira 10 milioni
Griezman 30 milioni
Cerci
Jimenez 10 milioni
Velazquez
Gamez
Moya
Ansaldi

*GERMANIA*
Bayern Monaco
Lewandowski
Bernat 10 milioni
Xabi Alonso 10 milioni
Benatia 26 milioni
Reina 3 milioni

Borussia Dortmund
Immobile 20 milioni
Ginter 10 milioni
Adrian Ramos 10 milioni
Kagawa 8 milioni
Sahin 7 milioni

Borussia Monchengladbach
Thorgan Hazard
Sommer 8 milioni

*PORTOGALLO*
Porto
Martins Indi 8,5 milioni
Adrian 11 milioni
Brahimi 6,5 milioni
Aboubakar 3 milioni
Tello
Fernandez
Casemiro
Oliver Torres
Jose Angel
Opare 
Sami
Nunes

Benfica
Samaris 10 milioni
Cristante 6 milioni
Talisca 4 milioni
Bebè 3 milioni
Benito 3 milioni
Cesar 3 milioni
Derley
Dawidowicz
Felipe
Eliseu


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Maggio 2014)

Milan:
Agazzi, mica ca.zi!


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Maggio 2014)

David Luiz va al psg non al chelsea..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> David Luiz va al psg non al chelsea..


----------



## Superdinho80 (24 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


>



bevi di meno va


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Maggio 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> bevi di meno va



ahahah ieri te oggi io


----------



## pennyhill (3 Giugno 2014)

Milan su Alex, Inter che prende Vidic, Juve che osserva Drogba, la Roma ci prova con Seydou Keita. Mercato della Serie A veramente bollente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Giugno 2014)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Milan su Alex, Inter che prende Vidic, Juve che osserva Drogba, la Roma ci prova con Seydou Keita. Mercato della Serie A veramente bollito.


Fixed


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Luglio 2014)

aggiornato.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (2 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Tutti i colpi di mercato (i più importanti) e i *trasferimenti ufficiali* della squadre di *Serie A* e straniere (*Liga, Premier, Ligue 1, Bundesliga*) del *calciomercato estivo*
> *2014/2015*
> 
> *ITALIA*
> ...



aggiornato...  [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION] P.S. la maggior parte dei valori sono stati presi da Transfermarkt


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2014)

aggiornato.


----------

